# Mojo Marinated Chicken



## Bruce B (Sep 5, 2005)

Going to marinate some chicken breast in Goya Mojo later today and grill on the kettle. Towards the end do you think it would be OK to add some pineapple hab TPJ to them, or just use a sauce? or nekked?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 5, 2005)

Not being a big mojo fan, I'd definately add something at the end.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 5, 2005)

Yup, no harm adding stuff.
MMMmmmmmmmmojo. I love that stufff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Andy Roddick lost his Mojo..  8-[


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 8, 2005)

Take a 3/4 cup of mojo and 3 TBS of TPJ.
Combine and over low heat melt the TPJ in the mojo.
When meat is almost done move to a cool zone and slather on the mixture turning a couple of times.

Move back to direct heat for 30 seconds or so per side and baste one more time.

Kinda sticky and messy but ooooh so goood!

-Rob


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

8-[ 

I'ma thinkin' it's gonna be a little more active tonight than last night.....

 :wwnn:


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 12, 2005)

It was OK, had a good flavor, but it wasn't "slap yo momma" type stuff.

Maybe I don't get it or something, I'll probably do it again, but it's not something I would go nuts in recommending to people, it's OK if you're looking for something else to do with chicken.

Have to try this Roadside Chicken thing next.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 12, 2005)

Bruce, try the Mojo with chicken skewers some time. =P~  =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

Bruce, again, I'm not a big fan of the mojo stuff.  There's a bunch of better ways to do chicken, and the roadside is one of them.  In fact, I even injected some butts this weekend with the roadside stuff.  

It wasn't slap yo momma good.  But on chicken it's gooooood.


----------



## smokein (Sep 12, 2005)

*mojo sauce*

What is mojo sauce. Can't find a link for the recipe.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

It's a store bought sauce that is I guess Cuban in nature.  What I bought was by a company called Goya, and it was called Mojo Criollo.  Found it in the Mexican section.  Kind of a bitter orange taste.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 12, 2005)

That's what I used Captain, did you care for it? How did you use it? straight from the bottle as a marinade?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

yep, as a marinade, nothing added, and I didn't like it.  In fact, I would call it bitter, dour, and surly.  Kinda like a woman I used to be married to.
Just not my taste.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 13, 2005)

I've got a half bottle of Mojo left, I will try it agian when I have some thighs to do and give it a second chance. Probably more than Cap's willing to do with his ex. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 13, 2005)




----------

